# My Tecumseh HS50



## coojoe529 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know why my throttle control lever is not working now.It used to slow down the speed of my snow blower engine when I move the control lever to the turtle icon and speed up again when I choose the rabbit icon.Also when I start my snow blower with the choke knob in the close position the speed seems ok but when I switched the choke to open position the engine starts to speed up and I think it is overspeeding.
Could somebody help me please.Thanks for this valuable Forum.

Coojoe529


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Does it move down at the carb? it could have broke inside or popped off.....


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Check to see if the throttle shaft on the carburetor is worn or sticking. This type of carburetors, (H,HS & HH35 and up) are famous for the trottle shaft "return spring" becoming weak or breaking. This is the spring that returns the throttle plate back to the "idle" position.
They are also famous for "worn" throttle shafts. A worn throttle shaft will let unwanted air into the carburetor and lean out the engine causing the engine to over speed.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

this is one of the most common things on a sno blower it gets used and put away with old fuel and as time goes on the varnish takes over and since the carb always returns to the wide open position at shutoff it sticks wide open and goes right to over speed when started carb cleaner and moving the throttle while spraying will eliminate this problem good luck


----------

